# Pen Display Stand



## jttheclockman (Apr 27, 2016)

I have shown this here before but we will put it in this forum so it can be saved for future references. This is a pen stand that I use at my shows that I had made. It is rosewood and yellowheart. It has a blue acrylic mirror as a background and also some brass stanchions. The wood has a couple coats of waterbase lacquer and polished to a nice sheen. I love working with rosewood. It is one of the most classy woods I know of. Thanks for looking.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 27, 2016)

Stunning!


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 27, 2016)

That's really beautiful.


----------



## BradG (Apr 28, 2016)

Really nice work John.


----------



## Hawkdave (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your creation with us John. I now have more ideas to work towards making my own pen stands.

Cheers mate.

Dave.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks all for the kind words.


----------

